# Shut Up Legs!



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ride with Jens.

RAW Ride Across Wisconsin


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

When this becomes a 2-day ride, I would consider it. 175 miles in a day is way too much for me.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks fun, maybe next year after I've got on RAIN ride under my belt.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

I registered the first day it was open. I used to direct a version of this back in the 80s called "Race Across Wisconsin" (RAW). It was a 220-mile, one-day individual time trial from La Crosse to Milwaukee (done by the same as RAAM rules). I've been wanting to bring it back, but decided that I wouldn't have the time or ambition to do so. So I was ecstatic when I found out about this. With Trek and Wisconsin Bike Fed behind it, I'm sure it will be first rate.


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

*Jensie taking over America!*

Registration just opened for this: Home - The Jensie Gran Fondo of Marin

A bit pricy, but I had to do it. 

Levi's on 10/3 and this on 10/10. I have to get in shape.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

DBT said:


> Registration just opened for this: Home - The Jensie Gran Fondo of Marin
> 
> A bit pricy, but I had to do it.
> 
> Levi's on 10/3 and this on 10/10. I have to get in shape.


No soup for you!!!!!!!

I mean "recovery"


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Anyone else in for RAW besides Marathon Mark? I'm in and looking forward to it. RAIN was much to my surprise not as hard as expected so I signed up this year for the Founders RAW.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Got it done and I have to say this was one very well supported ride! The food was great, the Trek Racing team members rode along with the various pace lines that formed, and there were SAG / Medical vehicles cruising the course ready to help anyone in need. Several folks shredded tires or needed tubes and the SAG vehicles were there to help out including giving them tires and tubes and inflating them with floor pumps. I stopped to try to help someone with a broken chain but it was 10 speed and I didn't have a spare quick link or chain section for that in my bag, there was a Trek Race Team member who stopped and was calling on the phone to get some help though. Jens was very generous posing for photographs with people and giving autographs too. On a scale of one to 10 for difficult riding, it was a 9.5 for me because I hit the hills to hard the first 1/3 of the ride (next year I'll have an 11/28 cassette instead of 12/25). Its about 50% more challenging than RAIN with comparing my power files, this ride had a TSS of 641 compared to RAIN 411 - and yes my legs were pretty much done by the end (and I did tell them to shut up!), no riding for a couple days probably.


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

That sounds great! Something I'd like to try next year. Jensie was one of my favorite riders and I really enjoyed him during the Tour de France telecasts this year. I'm a little jealous of you right now man. Thanks for your follow up. :thumbsup:


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Srode, it WAS a great ride, wasn't it?!!! :thumbsup:


----------

